# N scale Which is best BLI or Athearn



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I have several N scale locomotives; Broadway Limited, Lifelike, Kato, and German unit. All are DC except the BLI. I am looking to buy a DCC diesel locomotive and was wanting to get some opinions on what is a good runner.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Brawa, Piko, and Minitrix make very fine scale N scale locomotives in steam, Diesel, and electric. Some of the finest on the planet.

Unless you are modelling European outline though, I can't recommend any American locomotives as they make none.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Good DCC diesels*



danpuckett said:


> I have several N scale locomotives; Broadway Limited, Lifelike, Kato, and German unit. All are DC except the BLI. I am looking to buy a DCC diesel locomotive and was wanting to get some opinions on what is a good runner.




danpuckett;


I love Kato, and have many of their locomotives. Most of mine are older DC models, some of which I've converted to DCC. My newest Katos are a FP7 A & B in Milwaukee Road colors. They came with DCC installed, but not sound. (I'm going to use external layout-mounted sound, not onboard sound.) All Kato locomotives are smooth running. You really can't go wrong with Kato.

Good Luck, Have fun!

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

danpuckett said:


> I have several N scale locomotives; Broadway Limited, Lifelike, Kato, and German unit. All are DC except the BLI. I am looking to buy a DCC diesel locomotive and was wanting to get some opinions on what is a good runner.


. If you want cheap but strong go lifelike you want good quality go Kato they are the best also atlas. stay away from mehano though ( I know from personal experience). And ALWAYS check http://www.spookshow.net/trainstuff.html I have been saved by this tactic one time!


----------

